# when do cats stop growing?



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay, I have 6 cats who are all around the same age(1 year) and the same size(small). I thought cats were full grown at 1 year...that would mean I have a lot of smaller cats. Is that true?

Thanks  
Abhay


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

You got me there :wink: but I guess so. My brother-in-law has many barn cats that never got past an abt 8 mos size and they are several years old; Paula, one of my ferals has grown so much in a month, she will be 1 year old in Oct..back to yours I think you have smallish cats 8)


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Darn :roll: 

Abhay


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

spittles said:


> Darn :roll:
> 
> Abhay


how small are they? My Marsh is 6.5lb and probably will never be more than 7-8 at most


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Probably around 7-8lbs. My biggest guy is 10lbs, and they are much smaller than him  

Abhay


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

i noticed that female cats tend to be smaller than male cats... and i'm sure it depends on breed mixes and overall genetics. tyson (my male cat) is neutered, but probably weighs 12 lbs... typical big tabby, probably has a bit of **** in him too, so big cat build. tyra is definitely smaller at 7-8 lbs... she's a lanky build, probably got a bit of siamese/some sort of lanky asian cat in her.

as long as the vet says that they're not underweight you should be ok... littler cats are great, they don't hurt u as much when they pounce on your tummy while you're asleep :mrgreen:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm interested to see how big the babies will turn out, as there are already some distinct physical differences. Miko is looooooong: long legs and tail, especially, she is built a lot like her mom. Anderson is the biggest, solidly built with huuuge paws (they look like snowshoes when he walks). PJ and Steph are the smallest, and are more similarly sized, though PJ is a tad taller. I can't wait to see what they look like all grown up (you think those adopted homes will send me photos? You bet!)


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

LOL of course they'll send you pictures  they should! I know a lady that prefers small cats; she wanted to breed them but her vet said that smaller cats have problems with having kittens if their hips aren't big enough..now, if the parents are small wouldn't their offspring be also small? ..ah ,genetics again, one could get a larger one, I suppose this should be in the Breeders forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats still grew a bit after a year old, I know Sugar and Twinkie weigh a bit more than when they were 1......... :lol:


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that females stop growing when they are about 9 months, but males keep growing until they are about 11 months. This is when they are their normal adult size as long as they are being fed/taken care of properly. Any extensive growth after that has more to do with their diet/internal health. Males are normally bigger than the females for this reason.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I suppose that strenuous body activity such as pregnancy, birth and nursing would have to do with the female's growth, since it would draw energy and more. One of the cats I care for had kittens when she was about 8 or 9 months old  ..and until she weaned them she remained small, now has grown in a couple of months like a weed..well almost, I would say her body's catching up..nutrients going to her, etc.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Cats will continue fill out (e.g., get fatter) after 1 year of age (if you let them), but their major *skeletal* growth is completed by the end of the first year.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

